# 84 733i tranmissiion ?'s/ issues



## 84bimmer733i (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello fellow Bimmer heads!

I recently installed a new differential in my 84 733i after blowing out the last one. She sat for about 8 months prior. I upgraded from a e23 to e28 differential. However, I don't have d,3, or 2. Only reverse and 1st. Now I can up shift from 1st to drive with no problems and cars downshifts when I step on the gas fine. But when in drive and come to a stop, i have to put back in 1st to go.

Fluid looks good.

Any suggestions would be very helpful.. Thanks!


----------



## brianj29168 (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a spare automatic trans out of an 82 733I. $250.00 if you want it.


----------

